# Mappy sat nav won't respond.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Guys n Galls.
Got a little problem here with an acquired Mappy Sat Nav iti E408ND.
It powers up and indicates battery charging but after the initial opening screen nothing happens.
It shows all the usual options like Navigation, Configuration, transport and guide but tapping any of these just brings an audible 'click' and nothing happens.
I have tried the reset 'hole' and holding the poer off button down for 60 seconds. But nothing happens apart from turning off and on.
I tried connecting to the Mappy website and it indicates an update is available but clicking OK and the window vanishes.

Any help or suggestions greatly appreciated.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha, I thought I might at least get a rude suggestion.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not one I've ever heard of Ray, it might be worth joining PocketGPSWorld if you don't get a "sensible" reply.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Kev. Will do.
Mappy is quite large in Europe and part of Logicom.
I often get routes at mappy.com with more detail than Google and the detestable Bing.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Thanks Kev. Will do.
> Mappy is quite large in Europe and part of Logicom.
> I often get routes at mappy.com with more detail than Google and the detestable Bing.
> 
> Ray.


I've only just got home Ray, how does Mappy work for you normally, do you up load it to your device or something?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Kev.
www.mappy.com or co.uk etc. will give you maps and routes just like google and michelin on PC or tablet.
But the Mappy GPS is just like a Garmin or Tomtom portable device. But the one I am having trouble with is iti E408ND like this.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/MAPPY-E408-Europe-Lifetime-Updates/dp/B007XCK36E

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Ray,

My suggestion is that you might have a duff battery. I had a similar problem with a Garmin a few years ago and by replacing the battery it cured it.

I found all instructions on YouTube.

Drew


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Hi Kev.
> www.mappy.com or co.uk etc. will give you maps and routes just like google and michelin on PC or tablet.
> But the Mappy GPS is just like a Garmin or Tomtom portable device. But the one I am having trouble with is iti E408ND like this.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/MAPPY-E408-Europe-Lifetime-Updates/dp/B007XCK36E
> ...


Thanks Ray, sorry I'm of no help at all on this one, I've always stuck with the more main stream apps or devices, but at least I'm a little wiser about Mappy, I might be able to use the web based parts.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Drew said:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> My suggestion is that you might have a duff battery. I had a similar problem with a Garmin a few years ago and by replacing the battery it cured it.
> 
> I found all instructions on YouTube. Drew


Thanks Drew. But the battery charges up and holds charge for at least days. I just powered it up now and the battery indicator shows full.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Kev.
I find Mappy.fr gives me all speed cameras and toll charges on any route. Plus variations and costings.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It must be me...................................
Now my 'trusty' old Garmin 265wt has gone the same way.
Screen unresponsive after booting up to initial screen of Map or Where To.
It will allow screen calibration but does not finish. After pressing the dots it just goes on and on.

So I now have two sat navs with unresponsive screens.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is there a reset thing on it Ray, tom tom had hole you stuck a pin through when if acted up, maybe the Garmin has similar.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No Kev. No ole or reset thingy.
But all the online directions to RESET have failed for me.
Holding right of screen while powering on makes no difference.
But holding left of screen while powering on brings up the screen calibration 'dot'.
This goes on forever and again makes no difference.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> No Kev. No ole or reset thingy.
> But all the online directions to RESET have failed for me.
> Holding right of screen while powering on makes no difference.
> But holding left of screen while powering on brings up the screen calibration 'dot'.
> ...


Well if it heads in the direction of the bin as knackered, pop it in the post to me, I seem to be able to make stuff work sometimes, but don't hold your breath, as contrary to popular belief I am not a god


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Kev.
I see quite a few no working selling on e-bay etc.
I'm waiting for Garmin to come back to me at the moment as this used to be a known problem a few years ago.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Thanks Kev.
> I see quite a few no working selling on e-bay etc.
> I'm waiting for Garmin to come back to me at the moment as this used to be a known problem a few years ago.
> 
> Ray.


Good idea Ray


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Three days and Garmin have yet to come back to me?
Lucky I have an old 2012 cheap €5 Navman to fall back on.!!

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

After all the wait that didn't work either......................................................
Thank you for contacting Garmin Europe.

There are two steps to resolving this issue, please follow the instructions below to solve your problem.

Firstly, I would suggest that you update the software on your device and calibrating the screen.

To complete a touchscreen calibration on these devices see Related Content for instructions on updating your device's system software and use the following directions:

Start with the device powered off and disconnected from power
Touch and hold the upper left hand corner of the touchscreen when in the landscape position
Power the device on
Release the power button when the screen turns on but continue to apply pressure to the screen 
On the zumo 595, "System" will appear on the screen for approximately 30 seconds
Release the touchscreen when it changes and "Touch Dot" or "Press Dot" appears
Accurately touch the dots as they appear 
The dots will change location
A stylus may be used to accurately touch the dots
Touch OK when "Calibration Complete" appears
The touchscreen is now calibrated. Repeat the above steps as needed.

If this does not resolve the issue, then I would recommend performing a master reset of your device.

Please click the link below and follow the steps on the guide to get instructions on how to perform a master reset of your device:

http://static.garmincdn.com/shared/uk/customer-care/Master_reset_instructions.pdf

If this has not resolved the issue, I am afraid the unit has become faulty and we will not be able to repair or replace this model.

The device you require is no longer in our stocks and due to it now being discontinued we do not plan to manufacture any further devices of this kind.

As a company, we are continually innovating and striving to design the next product. This is so that we can continue to offer cutting edge technology. With the advances in technology, none of our products can be made future proof and eventually will become an unsupported/discontinued product at some point and this is what has happened on this occasion.

For details of the latest Garmin GPS products, please visit -

https://buy.garmin.com/en-GB/GB/browse.ep?filters=cOnTheRoad+cAutomotive++

Apologies for the inconvenience caused.

If there is anything else I can help you with then please let me know. Alternatively you can search for a solution here: http://www.garmin.co.uk/support

Kind regards,

Tiphaine

Garmin Europe


----------

